# Pacquiao "MMA should be recognized"



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Manny “Pacman” Pacquiao refused to play into the Boxing vs. MMA antics that Floyd Mayweather Jr. has in the past, and shows nothing but respect for the sport of MMA.

Pacquiao was asked by a fan during an ESPN Sports Nation Chat if he would ever try MMA and his thoughts on the sport, his response:

“It’s too violent for me but it’s a sport that should be recognized. It’s a great sport but not the sport for me.”

Bob Arum, Pacquiao’s promoter, is known to belittle the UFC and MMA, so, it’s ironic that his own fighter has nothing negative to say and respects MMA.

JOIN the Now Boxing Forum (membership is FREE)

Pacquiao’s opinion on MMA should make UFC President Dana White smile, White is a huge Manny Pacquiao fan, and despite his ongoing feud with Bob Arum, White will fly out to Dallas for the Pacquiao vs. Clottey fight. 

White is known for his generosity via twitter having given out thousands of free tickets to UFC events.

So it’s no surprise Dana White announced on his twitter that he is giving away 10 free tickets to “REAL” fight fans, meaning those who enjoy both Boxing and MMA, to watch the “The Event” with him live.

Despite his harsh criticism on the health of the sport, Dana White is a huge boxing fan at heart, and still enjoys watching boxing.

Saturday, March 13, 2010, Manny Pacquiao will fight Joshua Clottey on HBO PPV at the brand new Dallas Cowboys stadium. Some tickets for “The Event” are still available, you can order them at tickemaster.com. For those who can’t make it to Dallas and watch it live, you can order the fight on HBO PPV, the price $49.99, contact your local cable provider to order.

http://www.nowboxing.com/2010/03/manny-pacquiao-says-mma-is-a-sport-that-should-be-recognized/8958/


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

wow , didnt expect a reponse like that, "too violent for me". stand up guy though.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome, unlike Toney, he recognizes that there are other forms of fighting that is needed in MMA and not just stand up to end a fight. That's what I got from his "too violent" remark.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Pac practically owns a country with his popularity, yet he has room for humility.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2010)

Seems like a cool dude. I saw one of his fights on HBO a few months back. HIs boxing is some pretty sick stuff. But the fact that he recognizes theres more to MMA than boxing shows volumes about his realistic attitude. I didn't peg him as a guy who'd say it was too violent though...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Nikkolai said:


> Awesome, unlike Toney, he recognizes that there are other forms of fighting that is needed in MMA and not just stand up to end a fight. That's what I got from his "too violent" remark.


Yea he is extremely afraid of elbows, knees, kicks and all the other weapons MMA fighter are allowed to use. To leave out the ground..

He tells the truth and knows that he can't compete in there sport, wich other's unfortunetly fail to realize..


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

This is what I like to read when it comes to boxers and MMA. Glad to see that he's a class act and even if he thinks it's too violent, he's welcome to his opinion. 

I still think boxing is dead though.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I remember Ricky Hatton having a simliar opinion. It's funny because I started in boxing and moved to MMA when I was younger. I truly liked MMA more when I still competed, and in that time... I remember boxers bashing on MMA all the time, and MMA guys (for the most part) having nothing but respect for boxing.

I think it's a pretty simple explanation... MMA fighters need their dicipline. Boxers have no use for the style of MMA competitors.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I think he has a better opinion than some of the other boxers. And I love pacman, to bad floyd ran like a bitch or he would have caught a beating.



maybe not but since its not going to happen im gonna say it


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Finally, a boxing guy who doesn't insist on comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

.....................



War said:


> This is what I like to read when it comes to boxers and MMA. Glad to see that he's a class act and even if he thinks it's too violent, he's welcome to his opinion.
> 
> *I still think boxing is dead though*.


PPV numbers disagree with you. Theres still alot of boxing fans out there. There are people filling stadiums all over the world. I mean in Germany there are 80.000 people going to see Vitali beat some polish bum. Oh and Manny and Mayweather outsell UFC on a bad night.

there is room for both sports, boxing is not dying.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Brutus said:


> PPV numbers disagree with you. Theres still alot of boxing fans out there. There are people filling stadiums all over the world. I mean in Germany there are 80.000 people going to see Vitali beat some polish bum. Oh and Manny and Mayweather outsell UFC on a bad night.
> 
> there is room for both sports, boxing is not dying.


Yea thats true! The whole Arena was stuffed. I heard that they are planning on doing this again soon.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Shows what a class act Pacman is, he just keeps on gaining my respect ...


----------



## CharlieZ (Sep 14, 2009)

pacquios the best boxer p4p hands down


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

CharlieZ said:


> pacquios the best boxer p4p hands down


I dislike Mayweather almost as much as I dislike Frank Mir, and Pac is my favorite boxer, but I'm not convinced Pac could beat Mayweather in a boxing match.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> I dislike Mayweather almost as much as I dislike Frank Mir, and Pac is my favorite boxer, but I'm not convinced Pac could beat Mayweather in a boxing match.


 neither is manny.

i also dont think manny is convinced he could pass very stringent drug testing either.

easy way for him to make Pretty Boy STFU is just take the silly tests and prove your clean, then clean his clock.

Pretty Boy is alot like James Toney actually.... plus blinding speed and always being in top shape. Defensive boxing genius and impossible to hit hard.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Hard to beilive this man thinks MMA is too violent. He looks so damn badass lol!

I love me some pacman and boxing from time to time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

MMA fans got to stop feeling superior to boxing.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Pacquiao answered with class. Not many fighters, on either side of the aisle, can say the same.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm going to his fight on Saturday, can't wait. Go Pac!


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

It's pretty simple. Boxing is more intricate, way more ways to throw punches, combos, footwork, feints and the number of years spent throwing punches over and over and over in a very specific style....equates to needs insane amount of reflexes and ability to fight that one style. 

With MMA, it is a "jack of all trades"...master of none. There are more STYLES to look out for, but not MORE to look out for. They are equally high level and difficult to cross train for. Respect should be given to both. 

At the end of the day, boxers, MMA, wrestlers...they don't care who is badder or tougher. TOugh guys are tough, and tough guys fight. If you don't understand that, then you really just don't get a fighter and fighting. 99.9% of the population won't mess with either Pac or GSP...so why internet debate who would win? 

And no....boxing isn't dying...it's off to a great year.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm pulling for Sugar Shane so bad, but I believe there is a rather general consensus that Mayweather is the superior fighter. He "sometimes" shows up at my gym to play basketball, super nice, friendly and approachable. Still goes to this ghetto @$$ barber shop over in Pomona, real humble. I personally believe Mayweather is the better fighter, but man, I hate that guy and I really hope Mosley gets this one.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Yet another reason for me to like Pacman more than Floyd. God I want to see Manny drop him so bad, maybe the only boxing match I'd pay to see.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Would you pay to watch Couture/Coleman, Ortiz/Griffin 2, Evans/Silva?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Pac with BJ Penn TDD is a scary prospect....

Pac is my fave fighter, i cant stand floyd. I admire his boxing though and respect his skills i just dont like the way he has been ducking fights for the past 5 years and nows hes trying to enforce new drug rules into boxing specifically for Pac. Another fighter hes ducking, pathetic. I think that there is too much money involved with a Pac/Floyd fight for it not to happen though, it has to happen eventually and it will be ******* incredible.


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

So if a boxer took on a wrestler who would win?

If all things are equal from what I've read and seen, the wrestler would win.

Now, as a sport, boxing may never truly die, but as a stand alone combat skill, it's dead. 

It might be off to a great year but in the next 100 years I wouldn't be surprised to see it become absorbed into MMA. 

Also if anyone needs proof that boxing outlived it's welcome as the "best" combat sport, look no further than Ali being afraid to engage Antoni Inoki in their match at Budokahn Hall. The rules were all Pro-Ali, with Inoki not even being allowed to grab Ali. The match was ruled a draw and in the end Ali was forced to admit that the heavy stacked deck against Inoki meant that his style would have been massacred. 

Of course, Ali, the sportsman that he was, never made the statement. He talked much like James Toney and shot his mouth off. He would not, however, accept Inoki's offer for a rematch with rules that made any type of sense.

So if the greatest boxer of all time knew in his heart of heart that his art was not as good as another discipline, explain to me how boxing isn't dead as more and more styles surpass it in both technique and popularity.

As I said, I respect your opinion, but boxing is dead.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

And you know this as a fact how?


BobbyCooper said:


> *Yea he is extremely afraid of elbows, knees, kicks and all the other weapons MMA fighter are allowed to use. To leave out the ground..*
> He tells the truth and knows that he can't compete in there sport, wich other's unfortunetly fail to realize..


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

js9234 said:


> And you know this as a fact how?


here..



Pacquiao said:


> “It’s too *violent* for me but it’s a sport that should be recognized. It’s a great sport but not the sport for me.”


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> here..


"Yea he is extremely afraid of elbows, knees, kicks and all the other weapons MMA fighter are allowed to use. To leave out the ground..
He tells the truth and knows that he can't compete in there sport, wich other's unfortunetly fail to realize.."

It makes it sound as if you think pacman wouldnt physically be able to compete in mma period. The whole violence thing is a mental block, there is no doubt that a guy like manny would be able to destroy in mma if he had the right mental attitude towards mma.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Not a spoiler about the Pac/Cottley fight*

I thought I ordered pay per view this weekend, but they must have mistakenly sent me the porn channel cause I watched a guy get raped for an hour :confused02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> "Yea he is extremely afraid of elbows, knees, kicks and all the other weapons MMA fighter are allowed to use. To leave out the ground..
> He tells the truth and knows that he can't compete in there sport, wich other's unfortunetly fail to realize.."
> 
> It makes it sound as if you think pacman wouldnt physically be able to compete in mma period. The whole violence thing is a mental block, there is no doubt that a guy like manny would be able to destroy in mma if he had the right mental attitude towards mma.


He is a Boxer not a Mixed Martial Artist! He doesn't know how to use elbows, knees, kicks and grappling. Same with Toney who steps into a whole different sport. 

I never said, that he would not be able phyically. But he knows unlike Toney, that Boxing and MMA are two totally different Sports and that he would not be able to compete against them.

It's not a mental block, with the word violent he points out, that he would not be able to handle these kind of actions MMA fighters faced with.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

edit: douple post!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> He is a Boxer not a Mixed Martial Artist! He doesn't know how to use elbows, knees, kicks and grappling. Same with Toney who steps into a whole different sport.
> 
> I never said, that he would not be able phyically. But he knows unlike Toney, that Boxing and MMA are two totally different Sports and that he would not be able to compete against them.
> 
> It's not a mental block, with the word violent he points out, that he would not be able to handle these kind of actions MMA fighters faced with.


You could say the same about one dimensional wrestlers and one dimensional jitz guys (Maia any one, his striking is horrid).

Of course he doesnt know how to use elbows, knees or kicks, because he hasnt learned them. Are you telling me raw talent like Manny Pac wouldnt be able to learn such things? Thats what it sounds like. There isnt a doubt in my mind that all the greats from boxing such as a prime Mike Tyson, Ali, Floyd or pacman *if willing to learn* would not be able to succeed in mma. They are highly talented fighters and could excel in any fighting or combat sport if they put their minds to it. Thinking otherwise is ignorant. 

Of course it is a mental issue. He watches mma he sees elbows, knees, blood and it puts him off. You take the time to teach a fighter like Pac mma and he would excel.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> You could say the same about one dimensional wrestlers and one dimensional jitz guys (Maia any one, his striking is horrid).
> 
> Of course he doesnt know how to use elbows, knees or kicks, because he hasnt learned them. Are you telling me raw talent like Manny Pac wouldnt be able to learn such things? Thats what it sounds like. There isnt a doubt in my mind that all the greats from boxing such as a prime Mike Tyson, Ali, Floyd or pacman *if willing to learn* would not be able to succeed in mma. They are highly talented fighters and could excel in any fighting or combat sport if they put their minds to it. Thinking otherwise is ignorant.
> 
> Of course it is a mental issue. He watches mma he sees elbows, knees, blood and it puts him off. You take the time to teach a fighter like Pac mma and he would excel.


Sure everybody can become a good or even great MMA fighter with the talent from somebody like Pacquiao. He is a great athlet, so he has the chances do be one one day. But that takes a lot of time and training and not only one Martial Art. If he wants to get into MMA, then he needs to stop Boxing and go the same way Lesnar did. 
I thought we are talking about the same thing guess we aren't..:confused02:

He watches MMA fights and sees, that he just can't handle knees, elbows, kicks and the ground aspect of the game because he never had to deal with it. It has nothing to do with his mind!

Demian Maia is a MMA fighter! His dicipline is BJJ thats right. But BJJ is not only grappling, you also learn standup too and of course TD and TDD!
Demian is also trained in Boxing and Judo. So he is very well rounded, not anywhere near comparable to Pacquiao.

*Thats Demian Maia..*


> Born in São Paulo, Brazil, Maia trained in *Judo* as a child. When he became a teenager, he also began studying *Kung Fu* and *Karate*. By age nineteen, Maia was introduced to *Brazilian Jiu Jitsu *by his cousin. After four years and seven months, Demian received his black belt under Fabio Gurgel.[1] Demian Maia finished college and graduated with a degree in Journalism.[2] He is currently a second degree black belt in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and has won several major tournaments under Team Brasa.


Demian is one of the greatest MMA fighters we have today!


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

No where in there does he say he is extremely afraid of elbows, knees, kicks and all the other weapons MMA fighter are allowed to use. To leave out the ground. You said that, not him. He just said MMA was violent. 






BobbyCooper said:


> here..


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Well you need to read between the lines lol^^


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Paquiao seems like a humble guy. Kind of surprised me that he said mma was to violent for him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I was also surprised that he said that MMA was too violent for him. I really like the respect he shows for MMA. He is very well spoken and a great fighter. I wish more boxers thought like he did. (Not about being too violent but respecting MMA)


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Sure everybody can become a good or even great MMA fighter with the talent from somebody like Pacquiao. He is a great athlet, so he has the chances do be one one day. But that takes a lot of time and training and not only one Martial Art. If he wants to get into MMA, then he needs to stop Boxing and go the same way Lesnar did.
> I thought we are talking about the same thing guess we aren't..:confused02:
> 
> He watches MMA fights and sees, that he just can't handle knees, elbows, kicks and the ground aspect of the game because he never had to deal with it. It has nothing to do with his mind!
> ...


Maia is one of the most one dimensional fighters i have ever seen. He may have experience in boxing and judo, but he rarley displays it, like i said, his striking is god awful and he is far from one of the best mma guys in the business. Its embarrassing the fact that hes even fighting Silva.

Pac has experience in Mu Thai, so i dont think hes as scared of these knees and elbows and you seem to be making out. Mu Thai is also a very big part of MMA. So he does have some other experience outside of boxing. 

He sees that he just cant handle knees, elbows and the ground game.... Again how can you not think this is not a mental block. He has yet to try out mma, so who knows how he would deal with such aspects of fighting, if he has yet to try them out...

Im not at all saying Pac should quit boxing either and try out mma, why the hell should he? Boxing is still huge compared to mma and Pac's reputation for boxing in his own country is off the charts. Im merley saying that a more than talented guy like Pac, if he was willing to learn could adapt to MMA and probably dominate in the sport, like he does in boxing. To say he wouldnt be able to handle knees and elbows (especially when he has Mu thai experience) is just silly really.


----------



## fujita (Feb 6, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Sure everybody can become a good or even great MMA fighter with the talent from somebody like Pacquiao. He is a great athlet, so he has the chances do be one one day. But that takes a lot of time and training and not only one Martial Art. If he wants to get into MMA, then he needs to stop Boxing and go the same way Lesnar did.
> I thought we are talking about the same thing guess we aren't..:confused02:
> 
> He watches MMA fights and sees, that he just can't handle knees, elbows, kicks and the ground aspect of the game because he never had to deal with it. It has nothing to do with his mind!
> ...


So you've basically tried to hijack a thread which is about a great fighter who is abple to be humble a respectful about another form of fighting, and tried to turn it into an MMA vs boxing debate... Both sports have their plus points and negatives. Also boxers can transition to MMA with the right training just like any other Martial arts practitioner can. In fact probably easier than most as they're generally fitter have a better understanding of timing, and distance which are key in MMA. Manny is a great fighter with incredible power speed and footwork, if he had the right training, with his athhletic abilities he would be a force. Also he's not scared of knees and elbows..he has a Muay Thai background...

Gtreat fighters are great fighters regardless of whether they're in MMA or boxing.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

boxer transition easier IMO we just dont get world class ones doing it cuz they make more $ where they are.

BJJ guys dont get hit. You never know if somebody can handle MMA til u see how they handle getting hit. With boxers, you know.

I think Manny would transition a tonne easier then Maia just for the fact he is 100x the athlete. They really arent comparable when it comes to athletism.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Maia is one of the most one dimensional fighters i have ever seen. He may have experience in boxing and judo, but he rarley displays it, like i said, his striking is god awful and he is far from one of the best mma guys in the business. Its embarrassing the fact that hes even fighting Silva.
> 
> Pac has experience in Mu Thai, so i dont think hes as scared of these knees and elbows and you seem to be making out. Mu Thai is also a very big part of MMA. So he does have some other experience outside of boxing.
> 
> ...





BobbyCooper said:


> Sure everybody can become a good or even great MMA fighter with the talent from somebody like Pacquiao. He is a great athlet, so he has the chances do be one one day. But that takes a lot of time and training and not only one Martial Art. If he wants to get into MMA, then he needs to stop Boxing and go the same way Lesnar did.
> *I thought we are talking about the same thing guess we aren't..:confused02:*
> He watches MMA fights and sees, that he just can't handle knees, elbows, kicks and the ground aspect of the game because he never had to deal with it. It has nothing to do with his mind!
> 
> ...


I just posted my last post again, because it seems like you haven't read it. If you wanna call somebody one dimensional who trained his whole life in 6 different Martial Arts, then so be it! :confused05:

Maia is a top 5 MW in the world right now! He does not deserve a titel shot, but we all know that already. It was a gift from Dana and he seemed like the only possibility.

If Pacquiao would step into a Octagon today, with lets say a top 10 fighter, he would not make it out of the first round. Because he is a Boxer not a Mixed Martial Artist.:confused05: but yes he can be one one day, if he starts training ground fighting. 

Again we are talking about two different things here.. *if *he goes the same way like Toney, he won't be able to compete. If he stops Boxing and puts a couple of years into the ground aspect of MMA, then yes he can make the transition and try his luck in a Cage.

you are pretty stubborn dude.. sry


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

daveh98 said:


> It's pretty simple. Boxing is more intricate, way more ways to throw punches, combos, footwork, feints and the number of years spent throwing punches over and over and over in a very specific style....equates to needs insane amount of reflexes and ability to fight that one style.
> 
> With MMA, it is a "jack of all trades"...*master of none*. There are more STYLES to look out for, but not MORE to look out for. They are equally high level and difficult to cross train for. Respect should be given to both.
> 
> ...


Not so sure about that, plenty of BJJ World Champs, Olympian wrestlers, NCAA champion wrestlers, Muay Thai champs, Judo champs and even pro boxers.

The difference is you can’t really use ANY of these skills like you would in their perspective skill set in MMA. Everyone has to adapt to the demand of MMA which is unique and is something boxing purists don’t understand (until they start training in MMA).

Being popular doesn’t really justify or validate a sport.

How can Boxing survive when more kids are attending MMA schools now?
As for being “bad” no matter how great Mayweather or Packman’s boxing skills are they still only weight what 145 pounds?

Eventually more and more people will become educated about MMA.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> *Yea he is extremely afraid of elbows, knees, kicks and all the other weapons MMA fighter are allowed to use. To leave out the ground..
> 
> He tells the truth and knows that he can't compete in there sport, wich other's unfortunetly fail to realize..*





BobbyCooper said:


> *He is a Boxer not a Mixed Martial Artist! He doesn't know how to use elbows, knees, kicks and grappling. Same with Toney who steps into a whole different sport.
> 
> I never said, that he would not be able phyically. But he knows unlike Toney, that Boxing and MMA are two totally different Sports and that he would not be able to compete against them.*
> 
> It's not a mental block, with the word violent he points out, that he would not be able to handle these kind of actions MMA fighters faced with.





BobbyCooper said:


> Sure everybody can become a good or even great MMA fighter with the talent from somebody like Pacquiao. He is a great athlet, so he has the chances do be one one day. But that takes a lot of time and training and not only one Martial Art. If he wants to get into MMA, then he needs to stop Boxing and go the same way Lesnar did.
> I thought we are talking about the same thing guess we aren't..:confused02:
> 
> *He watches MMA fights and sees, that he just can't handle knees, elbows, kicks and the ground aspect of the game because he never had to deal with it. It has nothing to do with his mind!*
> ...





BobbyCooper said:


> I just posted my last post again, because it seems like you haven't read it. If you wanna call somebody one dimensional who trained his whole life in 6 different Martial Arts, then so be it! :confused05:
> 
> Maia is a top 5 MW in the world right now! He does not deserve a titel shot, but we all know that already. It was a gift from Dana and he seemed like the only possibility.
> 
> ...


First your saying hes scared of knees and elbows and he could never stand a chance in mma because he is a boxer. Now your saying that with the right training he could be a successful mma fighter. 

Obviously if manny stepped into the octagon next week against any top 10 competition he would get destroyed. Where did i say he could do this? I said with the right training and focus and mental attitude towards mma, there is no doubt in my mind that raw talent and a fighter like manny would be able to dominate in the mma world.

Im glad your seeing sense though, as you are now agreeing with what i say. Im not getting into an argument about Maia. It is my opinion that he is one of the most one dimensional guys in the UFC today.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> First your saying hes scared of knees and elbows and he could never stand a chance in mma because he is a boxer. Now your saying that with the right training he could be a successful mma fighter.
> 
> Obviously if manny stepped into the octagon next week against any top 10 competition he would get destroyed. Where did i say he could do this? I said with the right training and focus and mental attitude towards mma, there is no doubt in my mind that raw talent and a fighter like manny would be able to dominate in the mma world.
> 
> Im glad your seeing sense though, as you are now agreeing with what i say. Im not getting into an argument about Maia. It is my opinion that he is one of the most one dimensional guys in the UFC today.


At least you back off about the Maia commment! :thumbsup:

You twisted it around again. At the beginning you meant, that if Manny would go to MMA today, he would destroy.. or something like this, wich was very untrue. I can quote you on that.



Mckeever said:


> *It makes it sound as if you think pacman wouldnt physically be able to compete in mma period. The whole violence thing is a mental block, there is no doubt that a guy like manny would be able to destroy in mma if he had the right mental attitude towards mma.*


Here^^ again it has nothing to do with his mind! He needs the right MMA training to be able to compete, not the right mind set. The right mind set, won't all over sudden make him a good grappler..

Then you said with the right training lol 
Of course can somebody like Pacquiao with a couple of years of ground training be an impact in MMA. Everybody with the talent of somebody like him, can make the transition with a couple of years of hard training.

If he goes the same way like Toney, he will fail wich you pushed off as a mind thing, wich it isn't. A soccer player with a right mind set, would not make him all over sudden a Basketball player. He needs the hard training and experience to become one one day.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> At least you back off about the Maia commment! :thumbsup:
> 
> You twisted it around again. At the beginning you meant, that if Manny would go to MMA today, he would destroy.. or something like this, wich was very untrue. I can quote you on that.
> 
> ...


hmm, it seems as if you have completely misinterpreted every single post i have made in this thread thus far. I assure you, i am not twisting any thing around, it is your own misinterpretation of my posts. Where did i say that he only needs the right mental attitude to succeed in mma on its own? Isnt this blatantly obvious? Obviously as well as being mentally focused you have to have the experience in training of mma, in which i said, i doubt a talent like pac would have any trouble learning. That is what the entire purpose of all of my posts have been.

You initially made it sound as if a guy like pac could never succeed in mma because boxing is so different and that he is afraid of elbows and knees (even though he has a Mu Thai background, and it was never quoted that he said this). My entire argument has been that a once in a lifetime athlete and fighter like Manny; *with the right mental attitude towards mma and proper training of mma* would no doubt be able to succeed and flourish in the mma world. Nothing has been twisted around here.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Everybody take a deep breath. Damn.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> *you have to have the experience in training of mma, in which i said, i doubt a talent like pac would have any trouble learning. That is what the entire purpose of all of my posts have been.*
> 
> *My entire argument has been that a once in a lifetime athlete and fighter like Manny; with the right mental attitude towards mma and proper training of mma would no doubt be able to succeed and flourish in the mma world.*


Well if thats true, then why are we still discussing this? We had the same point of view the whole thread. 

We agree! :thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

vs


----------

